# Abilify for dr?



## Kalle333 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey i am 17yo I have got weed induced dr 4months now it got better until last week when my school started and it got worse again :/, i told my doctor that it got worse and She gave me 5mg abilify (antipsycotic drug) as always i read all the side effects and noticed some really scary side effects like dystonia and Sudden death(death!?!?!?) i dont want to take them and didnt take them the first day. I called my doctor about it and She said that it isnt dangerous with such a small dose and She only want me to get rid of this but i dont think its worth the side effects... What do you guys think?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

The scary side-effects usually only come in high doses that are used for schizophrenia (for example 30 mg) or when the medication is taken for many years. I'm doing a 6 week trial (without succes  ) with it at the moment and I do not really fear the permanent and dangerous side-effects, because the chances are so low. At 10 mg it had made me very restless, which made me reduce the dosage.

I was in specialized psychiatric clinic for schizophrenia for 3 months and many people there took antipsychotics for years or even decades without noteworthy problems. In this timeframe I only saw one single person who had tardive dyskinesia. It was an old man and the symptoms were fairly mild.

There is actually some anecdotal evidence of Abilify working for DP-symptoms. It works differently than every other antipsychotics, because it's an partial dopamine agonist and not a dopamine antagonist. But nobody knows whether it's really effective and how many benefit from it, so the risk-benefit-ratio is unknown.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ive been taking an Anti-Psychotic called Dolmatil (Sulpiride) for over 20 years with no adverse affects....It has helped immensly with my DP...

I would not worry about side effects..You have nothing to loose in my opinion...The worst thing that could happen is that it doesnt help with your DP...In that case just stop taking it...Under your doctors supervision of course!

Dont be afraid because its an Anti Psychotic...I remember when they first prescribed my anti psychotic...I went into a full blown panic believing i was crazy, psychotic, had schizophrenia etc etc etc...You are none of those!!!!!!!!!!..Anti Psychotics are commonly prescribed to help with anxiety...They can be very helpful to alot of people with chronic anxiety!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Ive been taking an Anti-Psychotic called Dolmatil (Sulpiride) for over 20 years with no adverse affects....It has helped immensly with my DP...


Which might be because it releases dopamine at a low dose instead of blocking it, like most antipsychotics. Almisulpride seems to do this, too.


----------

